# Collingwood, Ontario



## riverdees05 (Jan 10, 2010)

We have the first week of July at Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country • CHX, 9 Harbour Street East,Collingwood, Ontario L9Y SB4, Canada.  We have never been to this part of Canada and would like to spend a second week further north - either drive or fly.  Any recommendations.  We like to hike, bike, boat and enjoy the out of doors, but would like to sleep in lodge, etc. at night.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the Muskokas, about an hours drive north of Collingwood.

http://www.discovermuskoka.ca/


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 10, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> We have the first week of July at Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country • CHX, 9 Harbour Street East,Collingwood, Ontario L9Y SB4, Canada.  We have never been to this part of Canada and would like to spend a second week further north - either drive or fly.  Any recommendations.  We like to hike, bike, boat and enjoy the out of doors, but would like to sleep in lodge, etc. at night.


Look at this place in the Muskokas.
http://www.touchstoneonlakemuskoka.com/resort.html


----------



## moonstone (Jan 10, 2010)

There are so many lodges in northern Ontario to choose from. Is it for a family vacation, or do you want a romantic 'couples' lodge? Many in the far (north of Lake Superior) are accessable by float plane only. They are mainly fishing/hunting lodges. Algonquin Park is a nice drive from Collingwood and has a few lodges in it. Dh's cousins stayed there at Arowhon Pines (http://www.arowhonpines.ca/index.html) a few years ago & loved it. There are some more 'upscale' places within a days drive as well. Another website you may want to explore is; http://www.resortcountry.com/ 
Have fun searching!
~Diane


----------



## amanven (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are already in Collingwood then check out the Bruce Peninsula area from Sauble Beach up the peninsula to Tobermory (only 1 1/2 hours by car from Collingwood).  From Tobermory you can hop the ferry and go to Manitoulin Island.  There are many places to stay at and things to do on Manitoulin Island but if you are going in the summer months you must plan ahead or you could find all the accommodations there are full. If you like hiking there is a beautiful trail that runs from Kagawong on Manitoulin Island up to the base of the Bridal Veil falls. 
Check out these websites for information.

http://www.manitoulin-island.com/
http://www.ontarioferries.com/chi/english/index.html
http://www.saublebeach.com/
http://www.brucepeninsula.org/frame.htm


----------



## tashamen (Jan 15, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> We have the first week of July at Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country • CHX, 9 Harbour Street East,Collingwood, Ontario L9Y SB4, Canada.  We have never been to this part of Canada and would like to spend a second week further north - either drive or fly.  Any recommendations.  We like to hike, bike, boat and enjoy the out of doors, but would like to sleep in lodge, etc. at night.



When you say "this part of Canada" - are you only talking about Ontario?  if you haven't been to Quebec either, then I'd recommend the second week in Quebec - either around Mont Tremblant, or further up near Quebec City in Beaupre.  There are timeshares and lodges in both areas, as well as the opportunity for a city break.


----------

